# Disable Save In Windows Media Player.



## tonymagic (Dec 16, 2002)

Hello.

How can i disable the save button when someone right clicks on my media player.

Thanks

Tony

<Do you enjoy card tricks? visit www.handsonmagic.com for all your magic needs>


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

When you say rightclick on your media player, are you talking about one thats embedded inside a website?

If not, can you explain a bit further?

Regards

eddie


----------



## tonymagic (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes i have disbaled right click on my site however the embed'd video i have on my site can still be right clickable......i have sdeen some sites where you can right click but the save button is not selectable.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Found this:

<break functionality="save">

Not sure where that would go...

Also, this one:

That looks a bit more promissing, found here:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&th=137e9bec4e1c4f55&rnum=5

eddie


----------

